# 2020 MD MOREL SEASON



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Well it’s almost that time again. Hope everyone has a great season. Good luck to all!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Well it’s almost that time again. Hope everyone has a great season. Good luck to all!


 I’m glad you started this thread... I would have started it MD.20/20 ( mad dog 20/20) ..if you know you know... Hope to hear from everyone and best of luck to all...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I’m glad you started this thread... I would have started it MD.20/20 ( mad dog 20/20) ..if you know you know... Hope to hear from everyone and best of luck to all...


Lol know all about the Mad Dog from my younger days. Always good to hear from you redfred.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Refresh my memory . . . was MD20-20 related to latitude? 

We're about the same latitude over here in Buckeye Nation . . . 
and I remember MD 2020 from . . . well . . . back then . . . so, maybe it's an era item and a latitude item?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

sb said:


> Refresh my memory . . . was MD20-20 related to latitude?
> 
> We're about the same latitude over here in Buckeye Nation . . .
> and I remember MD 2020 from . . . well . . . back then . . . so, maybe it's an era item and a latitude item?


Yes it has everything to do with latitude (or is it attitude) but nothing to do with *M*ason *D*ixon.. As far as the era thing I was wondering that myself (do they still make that crap).. I may just need to see if I can find it at my local libation store. So I googled it and yep it’s still around but just looking at a photo of the bottle gave me a headache...... Cured that itch....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang man, that made me laugh.
My little sister loved that crap, used to get pretty mean on it too.
Gotta call her tonight for a laugh.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Dang man, that made me laugh.
> My little sister loved that crap, used to get pretty mean on it too.
> Gotta call her tonight for a laugh.


what about that "Wild Irish Rose"


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

wade said:


> what about that "Wild Irish Rose"


I know there’s a long list here ... Thunderbird,Boone’s farm, Richard’s WIR, and more that I can’t think of cause of lost brain cells ... I’m trying to remember what one was the cheapest.... Back in the day it was coins we were counting not bills and it always tasted better in a brown paper bag....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> I know there’s a long list here ... Thunderbird,Boone’s farm, Richard’s WIR, and more that I can’t think of cause of lost brain cells ... I’m trying to remember what one was the cheapest.... Back in the day it was coins we were counting not bills and it always tasted better in a brown paper bag....


i started drinking Jim Beam when i was 11 ...Man if i close my eyes think back
i can bout be there again.. growing up in Bloomington Indiana


----------



## davyg (Apr 18, 2014)

Kbshroom said:


> Well it’s almost that time again. Hope everyone has a great season. Good luck to all!





Kbshroom said:


> Well it’s almost that time again. Hope everyone has a great season. Good luck to all!


----------



## davyg (Apr 18, 2014)

wade said:


> i started drinking Jim Beam when i was 11 ...Man if i close my eyes think back
> i can bout be there again.. growing up in Bloomington Indiana


Hello All.... I'm coming to you from another latitude and probably about the same attitude. I live in Myrtle Beach, a place that doesn't grow morels. Gonna make a trial run to our up-state to find some spots to hunt. The reason that I'm coming out of the woodwork is to let you know that I'm anxiously waiting for some good reports coming in. I'd like to plan a week long trip to visit family in my hometown, Brunswick. I've already planned where to hunt and just need to figure the when. Glad that ya'll are here!


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Weathers really warming up next week! Excited. Hope to have good luck like last year, which was my first hunt. Might check where I found them in Frederick County, but also hoping to search Baltimore county when I'm not in school.


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

wade said:


> what about that "Wild Irish Rose"


Haven't drank that since i was a teenager. Woke up in jail. Never drank it again. LOL


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

davyg said:


> Hello All.... I'm coming to you from another latitude and probably about the same attitude. I live in Myrtle Beach, a place that doesn't grow morels. Gonna make a trial run to our up-state to find some spots to hunt. The reason that I'm coming out of the woodwork is to let you know that I'm anxiously waiting for some good reports coming in. I'd like to plan a week long trip to visit family in my hometown, Brunswick. I've already planned where to hunt and just need to figure the when. Glad that ya'll are here!


 The weather has been warmer then normal and the season maybe early. I’m sure we have some Frederick co. hunters on here so keep an eye out. Also an early welcome home to you..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> Weathers really warming up next week! Excited. Hope to have good luck like last year, which was my first hunt. Might check where I found them in Frederick County, but also hoping to search Baltimore county when I'm not in school.


 You better go back to where you found them before.... I’m sure too that you are looking for new spots in your travels back and forth .. best of luck...


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

What’s up folks! Thinking we might see a few come the weekend in some warmer spots, any chatter out there??


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> What’s up folks! Thinking we might see a few come the weekend in some warmer spots, any chatter out there??


 I took a walk today it was nice out . I went to one of my early spots I figured I get some ground temps .. The high was 50 the low was 45 the average was 48 that was 4" down... Looking around I did not see one mayapple or fiddle head up. Most of the skunk cabbage was just poking threw and very little leafed out. The only ting of color in the trees was a little red from the tops of a few maples I saw. This could be an interesting year..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I took a walk today it was nice out . I went to one of my early spots I figured I get some ground temps .. The high was 50 the low was 45 the average was 48 that was 4" down... Looking around I did not see one mayapple or fiddle head up. Most of the skunk cabbage was just poking threw and very little leafed out. The only ting of color in the trees was a little red from the tops of a few maples I saw. This could be an interesting year..
> View attachment 25424
> View attachment 25422


I took a walk yesterday evening myself in my early spot. Few signs forsythia were blooming trees are just starting to bud. Few other plants growing looked like anytime now. Definitely a different year. I have found black ones in colder temps with less sign. But every year is different. Just have to keep checking. Thanks for the update on the ground temp redfred. I’m old school just use my hands lol.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

redfred said:


> I took a walk today it was nice out . I went to one of my early spots I figured I get some ground temps .. The high was 50 the low was 45 the average was 48 that was 4" down... Looking around I did not see one mayapple or fiddle head up. Most of the skunk cabbage was just poking threw and very little leafed out. The only ting of color in the trees was a little red from the tops of a few maples I saw. This could be an interesting year..
> View attachment 25424
> View attachment 25422


Like the pictures of the daffodils. Nothing even close to that up here yet.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

I took a walk yesterday as well and checked ground temps in some different areas — they just about mirrored yours Fred. Highest reading was a hair under 51 with 48-49 being the average. I did see some forsythia just starting and a redbud that looked about one good warm, sunny day out from popping. It’s been fairly wet over the past few months I know but with zero snow this winter, I’m hoping it was good enough to tickle those threads. I’m thinking another two weeks maybe less if we get some sustained warmth. How about in past years with zero snow, did it noticeably affect hauls, timing of the first ones?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh also, that 3-in-1 meter you have is pretty slick! I bought an inexpensive pH meter last year that I left stuck in the ground somewhere in Carroll Co. How do you like that particular one, you recommend it? Have you ever double checked readings with pH strips?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Oh also, that 3-in-1 meter you have is pretty slick! I bought an inexpensive pH meter last year that I left stuck in the ground somewhere in Carroll Co. How do you like that particular one, you recommend it? Have you ever double checked readings with pH strips?


I have not checked it against a pH strip. If you follow the instructions that came with the meter you need to dig up a small area and saturate it with distilled water to get an accurate reading.. This is true to get any kind of reading for pH or Fertility.From today after checking temp. I'd switch the button to check pH or fertility and no reading .. From check in the back yard it does work or at least move in the way you think it would.. I was checking it against a few thermometers today to get an idea of it's accuracy for temp .. within 1 degree I think.. Would I recommend it... no.. Like so many things when we we try to do to much we do nothing well. PS .. since I'm in Carroll Co. if I come across your meter I will let you know what the last reading is.... your welcome..


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Lol, thanks Fred. I’d sure appreciate that!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Lol, thanks Fred. I’d sure appreciate that!


I should have told you this before. I got the meter last year and usually stick it in the ground and give it a couple of minutes to acclimate. I guess I wandered to far or lost track of time but it took me 20 min. to find it.. How was yours working before you misplaced it?


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

I have been hiking a lot this past week in Carroll and Baltimore counties mainly for exercise but still looks early. I moved to MD from St Louis and I am still trying to find some hot spots. I will try and post as much info as I can when they do start popping. Good luck all.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Well it’s almost that time again. Hope everyone has a great season. Good luck to all!


 I was looking at the members forum and noticed that today is someone’s birthday....HAPPY BIRTHDAY KB...


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Some people have morel fever pretty bad. Way to early but it never hurts to look at habitat. It's almost always mid April until morels appear in any quantity.
Gerbilrancher- there are many areas with huge Tulip Poplars around Loch Raven reservoir in Balt. county. 
The amount of snow makes no difference. I've seen very snowy winters have poor spring yields due to no spring rains and record drought years have good following spring yields due to frequent spring rains. What counts is the amount of moisture in the month and last few weeks prior to normal fruitng time.
Ground temps are not a good indicator as they can change 3-4 or more degrees in a few hours depending on the item of the day, depth, hours of sunshine and other factors. I spent many years doing this before I found out it didn't help my finds. The mycelium is likely well below where oyur temp robe is and you'd have it take deep probes over a wide area to get anywhere near a good average. A south facing slope would have a different avg. temp. than a west facing slope, etc.


----------



## Elaniobro (Apr 20, 2019)

Is skunk cabbage a good indicator of when morels being to pop up and or where they may grow?


redfred said:


> I took a walk today it was nice out . I went to one of my early spots I figured I get some ground temps .. The high was 50 the low was 45 the average was 48 that was 4" down... Looking around I did not see one mayapple or fiddle head up. Most of the skunk cabbage was just poking threw and very little leafed out. The only ting of color in the trees was a little red from the tops of a few maples I saw. This could be an interesting year..
> View attachment 25424
> View attachment 25422


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Elaniobro said:


> Is skunk cabbage a good indicator of when morels being to pop up and or where they may grow?


 In my area skunk cabbage is up and open before morels are around. Cabbage is a good sign of moisture though and I have found morels around it. Mostly on the edges but in dry years I may look more in the middle. Fiddle heads up and mayapples blooming might be a better indicator of timing. When I see the showy orchid blooming it's prime yellow time....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

TimG said:


> Some people have morel fever pretty bad. Way to early but it never hurts to look at habitat. It's almost always mid April until morels appear in any quantity.
> Gerbilrancher- there are many areas with huge Tulip Poplars around Loch Raven reservoir in Balt. county.
> The amount of snow makes no difference. I've seen very snowy winters have poor spring yields due to no spring rains and record drought years have good following spring yields due to frequent spring rains. What counts is the amount of moisture in the month and last few weeks prior to normal fruitng time.
> Ground temps are not a good indicator as they can change 3-4 or more degrees in a few hours depending on the item of the day, depth, hours of sunshine and other factors. I spent many years doing this before I found out it didn't help my finds. The mycelium is likely well below where oyur temp robe is and you'd have it take deep probes over a wide area to get anywhere near a good average. A south facing slope would have a different avg. temp. than a west facing slope, etc.


 If I had a choice I would much rather have the worst case of morel fever then the mildest case of corona-virus............ I'm not sure which one is more contagious ....


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

@redfred, it was a 10-12$ Soil/pH combo from the Home Depot in Westminster as I had left mine on the kitchen counter. The temp reading looked spot on for the half dozen or so times I used it, but much to my chagrin the pH function did not exactly have its time to shine.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

@TimG — Thanks for the input. In regards to the snow cover component, I did not mean to imply that snow was The governing factor for a decent morel yield, just asking if anyone could recall having a decent to banner year, preceded by a winter without a stitch of snow. And to your point, a mild winter followed by a wet spring can most certainly make for an awesome harvest, though it cannot be denied that a slow, constant trickle of moisture seeping into the ground by a melting snow pack, can turn what would otherwise be a mediocre haul into a stellar, pickup bed filling season. I know for a fact the states to the north of us benefit from exactly that and have been told the volume of their haul is linked directly to the ebb and flow of each year’s snow totals. I’d certainly rather see a dozen and a half mild spring storms across the state than a ferocious winter followed by a dry spring — so long as the rain is actually absorbed and it all doesn’t just end up in the creek at the bottom of the hill due to run off. Look at me, there I go ramblin again...

Don’t forget those eastern-facing slopes either, they too can shine bright in the morning dew. Here’s a link to what I’ve found to be the best online resource for up to date soil temperatures. Not for sure what elevation is to be assumed here, but since it’s coming from the Corn Growers Assoc., I’d think around sea-level or just above. Haven’t done much poking around on the site yet, let me know what you guys think.

Keep up that chatter y’all. I’ll post it here know when I dig my first ramp or see those fiddles-a-furlin’!! Be safe out there and remember, you can’t find em on the couch! Stay vigilant.

Cheers!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven’t been on recently. Thanks redfred! Hoping to get in the woods and see if I can’t hunt down a few early black mushrooms. Looked promising last time. Hoping for the best


redfred said:


> I was looking at the members forum and noticed that today is someone’s birthday....HAPPY BIRTHDAY KB...


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

False morel found today


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Well today was a good one. First one of the year. A little guy prob would’ve left him till next time. Being that I don’t a pocket full of receipts due to the current situation I brought it home where I had a newspaper. Don’t want the Mushroom PD to arrest me for falsifying information lol. Hopefully it’s the beginning of a good season for all.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> False morel found today


Nice find Green Stone. Real ones aren’t far behind if you’re finding those. Atleast in my experiences. Good luck to ya!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Well today was a good one. First one of the year. A little guy prob would’ve left him till next time. Being that I don’t a pocket full of receipts due to the current situation I brought it home where I had a newspaper. Don’t want the Mushroom PD to arrest me for falsifying information lol. Hopefully it’s the beginning of a good season for all.
> View attachment 25740
> View attachment 25742
> View attachment 25744
> [/QUOTE You have good eyes.. I hope you find some more..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Jed Hesher said:


> I have been hiking a lot this past week in Carroll and Baltimore counties mainly for exercise but still looks early. I moved to MD from St Louis and I am still trying to find some hot spots. I will try and post as much info as I can when they do start popping. Good luck all.


 Jed, How long have you been in Md.? I would be curious as to how you find the woods different or the same from St. Louis and Md. If there is something I can help with feel free to ask..


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

redfred said:


> Jed, How long have you been in Md.? I would be curious as to how you find the woods different or the same from St. Louis and Md. If there is something I can help with feel free to ask..


This will be my third morel season. Big difference is that Elm trees are the main target in Missouri and it seems that Poplar are the main target here. Also a lot more people hunt morels in MO. 
Dead or dying Elm trees would produce over healthy trees. Do you find the same with poplar trees?
Any other trees that you will specifically target?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Jed Hesher said:


> This will be my third morel season. Big difference is that Elm trees are the main target in Missouri and it seems that Poplar are the main target here. Also a lot more people hunt morels in MO.
> Dead or dying Elm trees would produce over healthy trees. Do you find the same with poplar trees?
> Any other trees that you will specifically target?


 I’ll bet when you first moved here and asked about morels not many people even knew what you were talking about. That just means more for we that know. Elms are rare around here but for sure check them if you see them. Last year I was finding them around dead Ash more then ever before. I look mainly for Poplars, large and lots of them. As far as dead Poplars, unless the tree was struck by lightning or suffered great wind damage I don’t think they produce more then live trees. Even with the damage they don’t produce as well as a dead Elm might. Mix in with the Poplars may be other trees the only one that seems to stop morels is the Oak. I’ve not had great success around Sycamore but know others that have. I hope this helps and best of luck...... What kind of success have you had your first 2 years???


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Another false morel today... I think we just missed the early ones at our elevation, 1,000-1,200 ft. How far behind the false ones do you all think the blacks are and do you find both in the same areas?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

I find false and blacks at the same times.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> Another false morel today... I think we just missed the early ones at our elevation, 1,000-1,200 ft. How far behind the false ones do you all think the blacks are and do you find both in the same areas?
> View attachment 25866


Green Stone I personally find false and blacks in the same area. I also hunt around a 1000’ elevation. Seems to me when I find false ones it’s normally no more than a week till I find black ones. But as Trahn 008 said I do find some false once the black ones show up as well. Keep checking and you should have some luck soon. Gotta keep on keeping on.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found one this evening didn’t get a chance to snap a pic. Had to leave quickly. A friend text me he found 7 as well in one of his spots. And someone he knows found 30 a few days ago. So looks like they are popping up now. Hope to get back and check the area better tomorrow when I have more time see if I can’t find some 
more.


----------



## Jaeta (May 1, 2019)

Extremely new to morel hunting. Is this what I think it is?

Thanks for the feedback! It's hollow from top to bottom. Very excited about my first find!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Jaeta said:


> Extremely new to morel hunting. Is this what I think it is?


Sure looks like a morel to me....It’s small and may be hard to see but if you cut it in half top to bottom it should be hollow inside... nice find..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Sure looks like a morel to me....It’s small and may be hard to see but if you cut it in half top to bottom it should be hollow inside... nice find..


x2


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Jaeta said:


> Extremely new to morel hunting. Is this what I think it is?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! It's hollow from top to bottom. Very excited about my first find!


Congrats on your first find, Jaeta! If you’re not in a heavily traveled area and come across anymore that size, let them grow up a bit and your patience will be duly rewarded. Greys are my favorite to eat.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Went for a walk this afternoon found 4 all in one area. Then didn’t find anything else and I looked for a few hrs. Wouldn’t mind seeing a few sunny days maybe it would help. Happy to get out and find a few.


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Went for a walk this afternoon found 4 all in one area. Then didn’t find anything else and I looked for a few hrs. Wouldn’t mind seeing a few sunny days maybe it would help. Happy to get out and find a few.
> View attachment 26230
> View attachment 26232
> View attachment 26234


They look good always love to see the pictures. Like the pictures that are zoomed out some(it’s like playing where’s Waldo with morels). I may try and go find some today. Never have luck finding the black ones, always yellow and grays. Gonna try some higher ridges I guess and see if any luck there.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Went for a walk this afternoon found 4 all in one area. Then didn’t find anything else and I looked for a few hrs. Wouldn’t mind seeing a few sunny days maybe it would help. Happy to get out and find a few.
> View attachment 26230
> View attachment 26232
> View attachment 26234


Nice finds KB, great to see it! Noticed those mayapples are good and up in that one shot, any idea your elevation?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Nice finds KB, great to see it! Noticed those mayapples are good and up in that one shot, any idea your elevation?


Fowlkiller I’m just above 900ft in that spot. Went out again today mayapples are up to about 6” or so in that area. With all the rain good day of sun they will prob really jump up.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Good deal man, thanks for sharing. Went to two spots today both around 520 and things were are just starting to show, still too chilly. Sunshine and 65 tomorrow, not bad for a Monday.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

I was out today 1100’ creek bottom and different slopes facing all directions... nothing, just the same false morels holding up nicely. Still way behind, no may apple and skunk cabbage just staring to come up. Seeing the trout Lilly start to really fill in and the first couple blooms (the bulbs are really good right now). Lots of barberry really filling in.


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

redfred said:


> I’ll bet when you first moved here and asked about morels not many people even knew what you were talking about. That just means more for we that know. Elms are rare around here but for sure check them if you see them. Last year I was finding them around dead Ash more then ever before. I look mainly for Poplars, large and lots of them. As far as dead Poplars, unless the tree was struck by lightning or suffered great wind damage I don’t think they produce more then live trees. Even with the damage they don’t produce as well as a dead Elm might. Mix in with the Poplars may be other trees the only one that seems to stop morels is the Oak. I’ve not had great success around Sycamore but know others that have. I hope this helps and best of luck...... What kind of success have you had your first 2 years???


Thanks for sharing your expertise. First year I found 10-20 and about 50 last year. Takes awhile to dial in spots but once you do they tend to produce in future years.


----------



## Morel22342 (Mar 31, 2020)

Do morels only pop up in elevations 600ft+?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Morel22342 said:


> Do morels only pop up in elevations 600ft+?


Morel22342 I find them lower than 600’. Think the lowest spots I have success hunting are 475’-500’. But idk if they grow below that or not don’t have any areas below that to look.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Came across enough to finally have the first pan of the year. Swear the first fresh ones of the year always taste the best to me. Good luck all hope this is a good season!


----------



## maryvball5 (Apr 1, 2020)

Good evening morel hunters of Maryland! I hope everyone reading this is HEALTHY and happy as the season will be in full swing soon from what my dad tells me. I am kind of new to this, I have only followed my dad around looking for morels, he mainly hunts for them in Frederick county near myersville area and sometimes he finds them, most of the time he does not. I was in med school in georgia before we went to all virtual class, I was there for the very start of the season for morels and went out with an experienced hunter. in georgia, we found them near privet and in swampy areas near creeks. He didn't comment on trees other than to keep checking near privet so that's what I did and we found about 15 or 20 on our 2 hour outing. I would REALLY like to find some in maryland (my dad would be so proud!!!). I know the elm tree is the sacred tree to check for, but I feel as though where I've gone in Baltimore county, I don't see many. I read in the comments in previous posts that poplar and ash trees are popular for morels too. I am trying to use a tree identifier to figure out which are which. I feel like all the bark looks the same or similar and it is quite frustrating. I was wondering, in your endeavors, has someone taken a picture of the trees? I would love to look at a tree photo from an actual morel hunter than google images just so I can cross reference!! Thank you for any help guys!


----------



## mortisangelus (Mar 22, 2020)

Kbshroom said:


> Went for a walk this afternoon found 4 all in one area. Then didn’t find anything else and I looked for a few hrs. Wouldn’t mind seeing a few sunny days maybe it would help. Happy to get out and find a few.
> View attachment 26230
> View attachment 26232
> View attachment 26234


kbshroom whats them greens growing around your morels chickweed?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Mortisangelus yes that’s chickweed. Darn stuff grows everywhere this time of year lol


----------



## mortisangelus (Mar 22, 2020)

Kbshroom said:


> Mortisangelus yes that’s chickweed. Darn stuff grows everywhere this time of year lol


haha thought it was almost started making salads from it trying to avoid the stores, morels look great good show


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

mortisangelus said:


> haha thought it was almost started making salads from it trying to avoid the stores, morels look great good show


Never tried it may not be to bad. Hahaha. I been tryin to avoid grocery stores for years. It’s paying off in times like these. Plenty of food out there as long as you know what you’re looking at. Good luck hope you have a good season. Stay safe


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

maryvball5 said:


> Good evening morel hunters of Maryland! I hope everyone reading this is HEALTHY and happy as the season will be in full swing soon from what my dad tells me. I am kind of new to this, I have only followed my dad around looking for morels, he mainly hunts for them in Frederick county near myersville area and sometimes he finds them, most of the time he does not. I was in med school in georgia before we went to all virtual class, I was there for the very start of the season for morels and went out with an experienced hunter. in georgia, we found them near privet and in swampy areas near creeks. He didn't comment on trees other than to keep checking near privet so that's what I did and we found about 15 or 20 on our 2 hour outing. I would REALLY like to find some in maryland (my dad would be so proud!!!). I know the elm tree is the sacred tree to check for, but I feel as though where I've gone in Baltimore county, I don't see many. I read in the comments in previous posts that poplar and ash trees are popular for morels too. I am trying to use a tree identifier to figure out which are which. I feel like all the bark looks the same or similar and it is quite frustrating. I was wondering, in your endeavors, has someone taken a picture of the trees? I would love to look at a tree photo from an actual morel hunter than google images just so I can cross reference!! Thank you for any help guys!


As a general rule mushroom hunters hunt trees and find mushrooms. So tree ID is important. Tree bark can tell you a lot but there are other things. If we are looking on the ground what else do you see? If you are finding acorns and oak leaves you are most likely standing near oaks. If you are seeing Poplar leaves and old poplar blossoms you may be standing near poplar. If nothing else look for dead trees with the bark falling off. At least you know what a morel looks like that is a start... I wish you the best of luck and I’m sure your dad is proud of you,morels or not..


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey there Mary, here are a few shots of some elm trees. Big rule of thumb when looking around elms, you want to focus on the ones that are dead and dying, with the bursting, splitting bark. Now that’s not to say you could find some around a perfectly healthy elm tree but sad to say, with how rampant Dutch elm disease has become, the majority of elm trees have a very certain fate.

For tulip poplars, you’re looking for uniformity in the bark and right now their “tulip baskets” are starting to bud on the branches. Poplars are usually some of the straightest trees in the woods and depending how old of a forest you are in, some of the largest as well. Personally, I have not had much luck around poplars but have found a few. Keep studying your tree bark as well as the leaves that are associated with them — just like with many things, repetition and practice will help you in recognizing the key features in order to make an ID. Anyone whose got the bug will tell ya, they felt the same way you do with tree id when starting out, but walking through the woods now, its almost second nature. Hope this helps, if I find anymore pics I’ll post those as well. Good luck and stay safe! 

Can’t find em on the couch!

MH


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Fowlkiller I’m just above 900ft in that spot. Went out again today mayapples are up to about 6” or so in that area. With all the rain good day of sun they will prob really jump up.


Hey @Kbshroom, I’m sure you have said it in the past but which county are you in where you’re lowest spots are 5-600’? You out past Frederick?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Hey @Kbshroom, I’m sure you have said it in the past but which county are you in where you’re lowest spots are 5-600’? You out past Frederick?


Fowlkiller yes I’m in Frederick County. Also hunt some in Washington County as well.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Finally on the board for 2020. They were some wee little buggers, let em go so they can grow but it got the monkey off my back nonetheless!

South facing slope with mixed hardwoods - poplar, ash, elm.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweeeeet! Nice finds and pics Fowlkiller. Thanks for the info always useful. Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Morel22342 said:


> Do morels only pop up in elevations 600ft+?


Not at all. I have a spot in Baltimore County that is often loaded with yellow morels, and this spot is at an elevation of about 1'. It is underwater when the tide gets really high.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone going out today or this weekend


----------



## bjc1131 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm a noob and I'm very excited to give this a shot! Never tasted a morel before. I'm in harford county. 

Planning on wandering around the woods for a good chunk of tomorrow.


----------



## Morel22342 (Mar 31, 2020)

Are morels mostly frederick county area or do they reach montgomery area?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Was out for a walk today and nothing... A few may apples up but it still looks a little away... I was wondering if this sign would put a damper on anyone's morel hunting or do we need just a little more @wade camo......


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Morel22342 said:


> Are morels mostly frederick county area or do they reach montgomery area?


yep there in Montgomery...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Was out for a walk today and nothing... A few may apples up but it still looks a little away... I was wondering if this sign would put a damper on anyone's morel hunting or do we need just a little more @wade camo......
> View attachment 26982


I would have to agree with Wade on that one but that’s just me. I wouldn’t want to get anyone in trouble lol.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

wade said:


> Anyone going out today or this weekend


Wade I hope to get out maybe Sunday if I can. Busy weekend hopefully be some time to sneak out for a walk. If not I believe end of next week should be good in my area. Will hit it hard then if I don’t get out Sunday


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> Was out for a walk today and nothing... A few may apples up but it still looks a little away... I was wondering if this sign would put a damper on anyone's morel hunting or do we need just a little more @wade camo......
> View attachment 26982











Well Hhhmmm...
i think for me and my interpretation
@redfred You have just found one of the Best spots you could ever have hoped for to Hunt this Year..
*Because that Flyer posted will surly keep many people away..
*heres where i feel the go ahead for a Morel Forager
*first off that Matthew W Garbark is Clearly mentioned to be Only a person Acting as if he is a Director .
*Secondly Our Foraging is not recreation
we are Harvesting Our Native food
and it is our Constitutional right and inheritance to do so.
* Next..We are foragers not Hiking or biking or any of the mentioned Banning types
*and we are doing exactly as Requested at the bottom of the flyer. "that we please do Our part during this Emergency time"
* and we are buy staying out of a public Grocery..instead getting into the woods in Stealth Camouflage and keeping Ourselves Hidden away from contact With other People, as we gather our Food
** additionally Flyers like this Are not an Official signature Legal document ..
*and they have INTENTIONALLY no where on it stated that you will be ticketed, fined, arrested, or Prosecuted 
*because they ain't gonna do it. 
*at best it just a Generic Attempt to Slow down or a bunch of those decribed recreational activity people that should be at home not Hang out with one another Recreating.
* so @redfred get your Stealth on and get you a cool headed driver to drop you off perhaps just before Daylight take lots of bags with you..and time it perfect where No one sees you and trys to come up near you risking spread of the Virus
* i am serious
Thank You from Wade


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

wade said:


> View attachment 26998
> 
> Well Hhhmmm...
> i think for me and my interpretation
> ...


 Wade, we are very like minded!!!!! I agree 100% and have had my plan of action since 3/24/20...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> Wade, we are very like minded!!!!! I agree 100% and have had my plan of action since 3/24/20...


Excellent


----------



## Chuck684 (Mar 29, 2020)

Found 10 mostly blacks in Calvert County yesterday. Just got a light rain here over night which should make it easier to spot them.


----------



## BigBearDoinThings (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey guys, found these growing around a stump by my house today - can anyone help me confirm there are Morels?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

BigBearDoinThings said:


> Hey guys, found these growing around a stump by my house today - can anyone help me confirm there are Morels?


Yes sir they are morels. Nice finds congrats


----------



## BigBearDoinThings (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks...I am a little nervous about it but do you think they are safe to eat ?


----------



## Chuck684 (Mar 29, 2020)

Look fine to me! Look up some recipes.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

BigBearDoinThings said:


> Thanks...I am a little nervous about it but do you think they are safe to eat ?


I agree with Chuck684 I would eat them.


----------



## Norm2Go (Apr 5, 2020)

Spent yesterday morning mulching a flower bed and found two of these little guys popping (in Anne Arundel)


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

BigBearDoinThings said:


> Hey guys, found these growing around a stump by my house today - can anyone help me confirm there are Morels?





BigBearDoinThings said:


> Hey guys, found these growing around a stump by my house today - can anyone help me confirm there are Morels?


Yes they are 100% morels — Morchella esculenta. Since they’re around a stump and luckily in your yard, you will know if Root Out or any kind of chemical was used to help along the decomp of that stump...? So long as your answer to that is no, they are completely fine to prepare and eat. You'll find yourself counting down the days until spring makes them pop again next year! Unless you catch the bug of course, than all bets are off.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Yes they are 100% morels — Morchella esculenta. Since they’re around a stump and luckily in your yard, you will know if Root Out or any kind of chemical was used to help along the decomp of that stump...? So long as your answer to that is no, they are completely fine to prepare and eat. You'll find yourself counting down the days until spring makes them pop again next year! Unless you catch the bug of course, than all bets are off.





BigBearDoinThings said:


> Hey guys, found these growing around a stump by my house today - can anyone help me confirm there are Morels?


Great find by the way. What area are you in if ya don’t mind me asking? Those are considered yellow morels, which are the largest albeit the last variety of morels to fruit here in our part of the country. Your photos are actually the first I’ve seen so far this year with yellows — and nice sized ones at that!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Not all festivals are canceled, we attended Rampapalooza yesterday ;-)

Going to pickle a few jars, compound butter, make some pesto/chimichurri. Any other recommendations out there?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Not all festivals are canceled, we attended Rampapalooza yesterday ;-)
> 
> Going to pickle a few jars, compound butter, make some pesto/chimichurri. Any other recommendations out there?


So I guess eating ramps naturally helps with social distancing........love me some ramp pesto ...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

redfred said:


> So I guess eating ramps naturally helps with social distancing........love me some ramp pesto ...


It won’t be long now. Enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Fowlkiller said:


> Not all festivals are canceled, we attended Rampapalooza yesterday ;-)
> 
> Going to pickle a few jars, compound butter, make some pesto/chimichurri. Any other recommendations out there?


We dry the leaves & Crush them up for seasoning pizza, ect.


Fowlkiller said:


> Not all festivals are canceled, we attended Rampapalooza yesterday ;-)
> 
> Going to pickle a few jars, compound butter, make some pesto/chimichurri. Any other recommendations out there?


then crush em up


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

BigBearDoinThings said:


> Thanks...I am a little nervous about it but do you think they are safe to eat ?


How much studying have you done? Doesn't sound like much! Yes! Morels are safe to eat, and they're the easiest beginner mushroom to get started with. From there you can branch out and hunt other mushrooms, but you need to educate yourself. After that you will know that when you find a new kind of mushroom, and all the indicators (appearance, spore print) are positive, you only eat a tiny amount the first time. Then you sit back and wait for a reaction. This is how it goes when eating wild anything. 

Just like my first meal of wild venison every year. It will give me the craps every time! I don't know why. I guess it's just the change from domestically raised meat to wild meat.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

redfred said:


> So I guess eating ramps naturally helps with social distancing........love me some ramp pesto ...





Old Elm said:


> We dry the leaves & Crush them up for seasoning pizza, ect.
> 
> 
> then crush em up


Thanks for the tips guys, time to break out the dehydrator.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Found 4 small grays and a half free, I think, today. 4 grays just came out, the half free looks like it was out for a little while and dried out on the edges. I think it’s just starting here. 1100’ southeast slope, mostly hickory but mixed with poplar, locust and oak.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> Found 4 small grays and a half free, I think, today. 4 grays just came out, the half free looks like it was out for a little while and dried out on the edges. I think it’s just starting here. 1100’ southeast slope, mostly hickory but mixed with poplar, locust and oak.
> View attachment 27458
> View attachment 27460
> View attachment 27462
> ...


Greenstone hopefully they are getting going in your area. I actually found a couple small grays mixed in with a couple black ones today up high and some small white ones starting down in lowland myself. That one you found is definitely a half-free. Nice pics as well keep em coming. Congrats!


----------



## Rock hopper (Apr 5, 2020)

A few yesterday in Carroll county under sycamores. Small and first ones to pop in this patch.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi all I’m a complete newb and have some questions. 

Sunday I found my first ones in MD which was only two and yesterday I found probably 50 some mostly small over half the black ones. I found these in PG under dead cherry tree mostly and in two different wood lots. 

From what I have read the black ones tend to be earlier then the yellow. Do they continue to come up in the same spot as far as yellows after the blacks or different areas. I found most on tops and south slopes a ways up from the creek. 
As far as what I read on this thread looks like things are just starting ?


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Huasopodrido (Apr 3, 2018)

Well finally found one! Northwest branch Anacostia river, Silver Spring.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Hi all I’m a complete newb and have some questions.
> 
> Sunday I found my first ones in MD which was only two and yesterday I found probably 50 some mostly small over half the black ones. I found these in PG under dead cherry tree mostly and in two different wood lots.
> 
> ...


Black,gray, yellow with some overlap is the usual order.. I would think it would be unusual to find them all in the same area but you might .. It may be as simple as moving down the hill to find the others...Its early so keep checking and best of luck...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I was out in Carroll Co. today and I know we had rain last night but it still seamed dry.. I did find this one little guy 2 feet from a dead ash...


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

redfred said:


> Black,gray, yellow with some overlap is the usual order.. I would think it would be unusual to find them all in the same area but you might .. It may be as simple as moving down the hill to find the others...Its early so keep checking and best of luck...


thanks for info. Yeah I’ll plan to after eating my first ones Sunday. I now realize why people go crazy for them lol


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Found these two today in Baltimore County.


----------



## Hotdealdave (Apr 17, 2019)

Finally a nice haul. Found these in a small patch of woods, about 5-10 acres in Montgomery county. My wife cooked up a wonderful risotto with them!


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Found some yellows and blacks in western Maryland. Going to another location today I haven’t checked in hopes to find a mess of black ones. Great seeing all the finds of you guys though.


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

KotaG said:


> Found some yellows and blacks in western Maryland. Going to another location today I haven’t checked in hopes to find a mess of black ones. Great seeing all the finds of you guys though.


Nice finds! How far west are ya, out past Frederick?


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Fowlkiller said:


> Nice finds! How far west are ya, out past Frederick?


Hagerstown area.


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

First and only morel so far this season. In Montgomery County.


----------



## LindsMini (Apr 3, 2020)

What parts of MoCo have you found morels? I’ve only had luck in VA


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Found some greys and nice flush of yellows earlier last week. First few photos were from 4/2 and we picked Tues 4/6 so we were amazed to see not only the growth over the 3.5 day span but how many more fruited during that the period as well.

Been saving the last backstrap from a sika hind and I cannot tell ya how glad I was that I did. Whoever said, “they went together like peas and carrots” obviously had never eaten venison and morels! 

Hope we can keep things rollin! With more action around the region,
I’d think prime time should be poppin within the next week or two depending on location and conditions. Considering a trip to the west this week, Allegheny or Washington maybe? Stay safe out there folks! 

Can’t find em on the couch!

-MH


----------



## Leewestellicott (Apr 10, 2020)

Found these is hoco this morning. All near the water and under jaggers. worth the pain!


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> View attachment 27856





LindsMini said:


> What parts of MoCo have you found morels? I’ve only had luck in VA


Pretty much parts of different areas all over the county, including Howard and PG. Sorry for being not more specific. Put tons of miles in just for my few spots. Wishing you good luck this season!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Found some greys and nice flush of yellows earlier last week. First few photos were from 4/2 and we picked Tues 4/6 so we were amazed to see not only the growth over the 3.5 day span but how many more fruited during that the period as well.
> 
> Been saving the last backstrap from a sika hind and I cannot tell ya how glad I was that I did. Whoever said, “they went together like peas and carrots” obviously had never eaten venison and morels!
> 
> ...


Congrats Fowlkiller. And I would have to agree last batch I cooked up was with some venison backstrap. Nothin quite like it one of my favorite meals this time of year for sure!


----------



## MadeitRain (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey everyone so I'm new to the Maryland (originally from Indiana) area and it has been a long time since I've been hunting. I'm wondering where are some good areas to go that are public. I live in Waldorf and I've read about Catoctin Mountain Park. I appreciate any info since a majority of people's spots are going to be their little secret lol.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Checked a new spot today and glad I did. Found my first good haul. About 250’ elevation mostly around Sycamores.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Checked a new spot today and glad I did. Found my first good haul. About 250’ elevation mostly around Sycamores.
> View attachment 28128


Sweet! Those are some prime looking yellows, KB! Did ya notice which way they were popping, still south?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Sweet! Those are some prime looking yellows, KB! Did ya notice which way they were popping, still south?


Thanks Fowlkiller. All were on a flat running east to west where they get sun all day. But yeah from what I recall they were pointing south for the most part.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

MadeitRain said:


> Hey everyone so I'm new to the Maryland (originally from Indiana) area and it has been a long time since I've been hunting. I'm wondering where are some good areas to go that are public. I live in Waldorf and I've read about Catoctin Mountain Park. I appreciate any info since a majority of people's spots are going to be their little secret lol.


 Yes they are in Catoctin but I would think you could find some closer to home. Try a state park near by before traveling all that way ..Best of luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> Pretty much parts of different areas all over the county, including Howard and PG. Sorry for being not more specific. Put tons of miles in just for my few spots. Wishing you good luck this season!


 Happy to hear from you, Now where is @silky , @gerbilrancher and others...Wishing everyone good luck...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I was out yesterday for a while and found 5 1 half free and some tulips . A lot of mixed signs Dogwoods starting to bloom and some ferns just starting out of the ground. I did check on the one I saw before and still left it there....


----------



## Bounty (Apr 14, 2020)

Found some yellow ones in Calvert County Saturday


----------



## Aaron4 (Apr 14, 2020)

My first year hunting for morels, found a few small ones under dogwood and tulip poplars in MoCo over the weekend.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Have been watching about 10 small grays for a week, went out yesterday and checked on them. They have doubled in size and are staying healthy and not drying out. Also found about 10 more small grays yesterday around the same area that look to be about week behind the first batch. Also found one large and one small half free, as well as a medium sized gray or yellow (not sure which)... it snowed up here last night and actually laid in some areas... we covered the most exposed ones expecting a cold night but not snow... hope they held up, going out later to check on them.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Left one little guy behind last week in the area we found that last flush and walked up to biggest one of the year.

Checked one other spot right before we were about to hoof it out of there and found the largest flush to date in this particular area. Had 13 *prime* yellows once the smoke cleared and I’m thinking there might be a couple more there in a few days – especially with all this rain and cooler weather in the forecast. Here’s to hoping it all works in our favor and keeps things poppin for us. Can’t find em on the couch!

Cheers!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Left one little guy behind last week in the area we found that last flush and walked up to biggest one of the year.
> 
> Checked one other spot right before we were about to hoof it out of there and found the largest flush to date in this particular area. Had 13 *prime* yellows once the smoke cleared and I’m thinking there might be a couple more there in a few days – especially with all this rain and cooler weather in the forecast. Here’s to hoping it all works in our favor and keeps things poppin for us. Can’t find em on the couch!
> 
> Cheers!


Very nice Fowlkiller those are some prime ones and that one is a bigun for sure. The look on I’m guessing your wife’s face is the way I feel every time I find a mushroom can’t beat it. Congrats to ya keep on rolling and best of luck!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

A real mixed bag today...The south facing slopes that most years produce early for me were not doing much...Almost everything I found was at the top of a hill.. It's still early I hope ....


----------



## Rock hopper (Apr 5, 2020)

The Piedmont is poppin’!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Found a new spot! Neighbor gave me a cagey, hot tip. I followed up yesterday morning and found quite a few! Found out later yesterday that I was in the wrong spot. Hot damn, got me my own new one in a very out-of-the-way place close to home.


----------



## EHW (Apr 14, 2020)

Would you be willing to explain why it might make a difference to find them on a slope or on a flat, and which direction the sun makes? I assume it is due to direct exposure to sun? For instance if one was hunting for morel's in a valley along a stream bed what locations might be the most likely to have them? The stream runs North to South. Therefore the sides of the valley that are wooded face EAST and West. the tulip poplars are on the bottom, while lots of oaks on the hill slopes. I am sure there are other factors I am missing.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

patapsco mike said:


> Found a new spot! Neighbor gave me a cagey, hot tip. I followed up yesterday morning and found quite a few! Found out later yesterday that I was in the wrong spot. Hot damn, got me my own new one in a very out-of-the-way place close to home.
> View attachment 28722


Wow! Great job!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

patapsco mike said:


> Found a new spot! Neighbor gave me a cagey, hot tip. I followed up yesterday morning and found quite a few! Found out later yesterday that I was in the wrong spot. Hot damn, got me my own new one in a very out-of-the-way place close to home.
> View attachment 28722


If you can keep find wrong spots like that who wants to be right.... will you now go and find the right spot?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

EHW said:


> Would you be willing to explain why it might make a difference to find them on a slope or on a flat, and which direction the sun makes? I assume it is due to direct exposure to sun? For instance if one was hunting for morel's in a valley along a stream bed what locations might be the most likely to have them? The stream runs North to South. Therefore the sides of the valley that are wooded face EAST and West. the tulip poplars are on the bottom, while lots of oaks on the hill slopes. I am sure there are other factors I am missing.


The main thing you are looking for is what soils may warm up faster. Soil temperatures are what start the morel fruiting.So a valley running east/west the south side would have more sun exposure north/south maybe east. The type of soil,ground cover, shading and others things can slow or speed up ground temperatures. Just looking at the ground vegetation can give you a good idea of what may be heating up faster. I think you said that stream had a lot of ferns so the ones that are up more are likely to have warmer soil... good luck...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> A real mixed bag today...The south facing slopes that most years produce early for me were not doing much...Almost everything I found was at the top of a hill.. It's still early I hope ....
> View attachment 28638


I knew it was only a matter of time till you got into them that’s a nice haul. I myself have found it to be a strange year so far. Few of my spots that generally find them early had nothing. One late spot they are popping earlier. Checked a couple spots that weren’t producing today and bam there were a few. So I think possibly they are right on time. I kept thinking they would be early because the black ones started early in my area. The morel does what it wants when it wants. Think that’s part of the fun.....the never ending search. Congrats to ya hope you pile em up!


----------



## Bounty (Apr 14, 2020)

Do you think it's to late for them in southern Maryland? Calvert area? I just bought my property this year and want to make sure I haven't missed my chance!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

No way it’s too late in my opinion. Check for elms, poplar, and ash on your southerly facing slopes first. If you find some, take note of the size, condition, and surrounding growth (mayapples, ferns, trout lilly, etc) and that can help you to determine where in the growing cycle they are for your property — and when you should be checking your northerly slopes. Look for areas with sycamore and poplar and try to locate the elms that are amongst them. I’ve never hunted down that way so maybe someone else here can help you with a different tree besides elms you should be checking around down there. Congrats on your new acquisition! And good luck to ya!

Can’t find em on the couch!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I was seeing the same thing today everything at the tops of the hills.. A different spot same results ..


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Went out today in the mountains of Frederick co. and found my first one!








This was in the spot I found last year. It is still too cold, I think, for more morels but I am hopeful for next weekend. This seemed to be a half-cap or brown variety. The following picture is in the same spot of April 27th, 2019, and note that those are blonde morels. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Morel22342 (Mar 31, 2020)

If you have a forest full of poplar, a large one. Is it possible only one part of the forest produces or would it all produce but at different times. Its full of hills facing south throughout the entire forest.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Morel22342 said:


> If you have a forest full of poplar, a large one. Is it possible only one part of the forest produces or would it all produce but at different times. Its full of hills facing south throughout the entire forest.


In my experience it’s generally only in certain areas. But is possible they could be spread throughout the woods. Everywhere is different only way to find out is to look over the area as often as possible. South facing is good to look first but don’t overlook other areas East North West. All areas could possibly produce South facing generally warms first due to getting more sunlight so they may grow first there. But not always. Good luck.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Went out too late after work and only had about 30 mins of light left. Is the one with the long stem in this picture a morel?


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

pollackeee said:


> Went out too late after work and only had about 30 mins of light left. Is the one with the long stem in this picture a morel?
> View attachment 28954
> View attachment 28956


Weird how they are all so different!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Weird how they are all so different!


It looks like a half free.... Split it in half from tip to stem. A morel will be hollow lnside like the others you found ....If there is any fiber ln side get rid of it....They are called half free because the top half is connect like other morels you see the lower half hangs free..... Also called pecker heads I don’t know why...........


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> It looks like a half free.... Split it in half from tip to stem. A morel will be hollow lnside like the others you found ....If there is any fiber ln side get rid of it....They are called half free because the top half is connect like other morels you see the lower half hangs free..... Also called pecker heads I don’t know why...........


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> Went out today in the mountains of Frederick co. and found my first one!
> View attachment 28924
> 
> This was in the spot I found last year. It is still too cold, I think, for more morels but I am hopeful for next weekend. This seemed to be a half-cap or brown variety. The following picture is in the same spot of April 27th, 2019, and note that those are blonde morels. I thought that was interesting.
> View attachment 28926


Where have you been hiding???? We are waiting for bigger finds from you ...best of luck...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hesseltine32 said:


> View attachment 27558


hey..those are Nice


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Found these two today in Baltimore County.
> View attachment 27606
> View attachment 27612


well im thinking theres gonna be more somewhere around there


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Checked a new spot today and glad I did. Found my first good haul. About 250’ elevation mostly around Sycamores.
> View attachment 28128


oh..yea.. im always Finding by my Sycamores


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

th


redfred said:


> A real mixed bag today...The south facing slopes that most years produce early for me were not doing much...Almost everything I found was at the top of a hill.. It's still early I hope ....
> View attachment 28638


at is a mixed bag..but all nice ones


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> I was seeing the same thing today everything at the tops of the hills.. A different spot same results ..
> View attachment 28908


im like'n


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Yall are all finding
so Ripe Ripe Ripe
and Poppin!!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Morel22342 said:


> If you have a forest full of poplar, a large one. Is it possible only one part of the forest produces or would it all produce but at different times. Its full of hills facing south throughout the entire forest.


We never know where they might pop but if they are going to they will go from warm to cold...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Neighbor found some in a different spot than usual. I hunt there property and have permission to mushroom hunt as well. Turkey’s weren’t cooperating so had to take a walk and see what I could find. Sure enough came across a patch. I have checked this spot before and nothing. Just never know. Creek bottom with sycamores and few dead ash. About to get a trusted friend who’s never mushroom hunted and take him in there. Going to pass on the great addiction of mushroom hunting to someone else. Try to post up a couple pics later. Been good year for me so far hopefully it continues. Glad to see the pics from everyone!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Good day today. Still smaller than I'd like to be seeing but seem to be getting better. I can tell others have been here by seeing a few stumps. Knowing these are stomping grounds I couldn't walk away and hope to come back to more stumps.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Good day today. Still smaller than I'd like to be seeing but seem to be getting better. I can tell others have been here by seeing a few stumps. Knowing these are stomping grounds I couldn't walk away and hope to come back to more stumps.
> View attachment 29034


You are doing very well congratulations...........What’s for dinner?.??


----------



## Rock hopper (Apr 5, 2020)

More from the piedmont. Poplar and sycamore.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Good day today. Still smaller than I'd like to be seeing but seem to be getting better. I can tell others have been here by seeing a few stumps. Knowing these are stomping grounds I couldn't walk away and hope to come back to more stumps.
> View attachment 29034


Awesome now that’s a nice haul there. You will be eating good. Hopefully they keep popping up seems like you’re in a good spot. Congrats!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Rock hopper said:


> More from the piedmont. Poplar and sycamore.
> View attachment 29100


Those are some nice looking ones there for sure. Way to go


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

I went back with a first time mushroom hunter. Managed to pull 43 out of the spot I checked earlier today. Needless to say he was pretty happy. My friend kept 14 and here’s the ones I kept. Not bad imo for a 30 min walk. Back at it tmw morning in another spot with a buddy.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> You are doing very well congratulations...........What’s for dinner?.??


Braised chicken thighs and morel cream sauce! It'll be on tomorrow. If not for quarantine I'd say pull up a chair!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Sometimes I might say I'm going to walk just a little farther and all you get is further in the woods....Then other days...... You won't know if you don't go......


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know why I have trouble if I try to post more then one photo


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Sometimes I might say I'm going to walk just a little farther and all you get is further in the woods....Then other days...... You won't know if you don't go......
> View attachment 29336


That one be is a beauty redfred! And I know the feeling was going to head to the truck decided to loop around where normally don’t go and there they were . The last ones I found today are in first pic. Good way to end a walk. And I agree just never know till you look.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Redfred not sure if you had frost out your way. But if so does it seem to be bothering any of the ones you’re finding?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> That one be is a beauty redfred! And I know the feeling was going to head to the truck decided to loop around where normally don’t go and there they were . The last ones I found today are in first pic. Good way to end a walk. And I agree just never know till you look.
> View attachment 29348
> View attachment 29350


If possible I go in and out 2 different ways just to see as much as I can...I have found a few this year were I have never seen them before .... just saying...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Redfred not sure if you had frost out your way. But if so does it seem to be bothering any of the ones you’re finding?


 We did have spotty frost I've not seen any damage morels... Cool and wet is nice but no frost please....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> If possible I go in and out 2 different ways just to see as much as I can...I have found a few this year were I have never seen them before .... just saying...


I found more in areas where I normally don’t than where I normally do so far. So would have to think you’re right just check as many areas as possible definitely increases the odds. And I’m with ya frost needs to go away. Looks like one more chance out my way. Hopefully they are wrong lol


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Want to find more morels? Train a dog to sniff them out! Been a great season so far in central MD.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

patapsco mike said:


> Want to find more morels? Train a dog to sniff them out! Been a great season so far in central MD.
> 
> View attachment 29394
> View attachment 29396


I afraid my dogs would either eat them or destroy them by rolling all over them.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

so I find these today, the first one I thought was 1/2 free then the others. So then I'm thinking are these the blacks I've been looking for or Is my mind playing tricks on my eyes trying to get a monkey off my back... So I figured I'd ask here...BLACKS ??


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> so I find these today, the first one I thought was 1/2 free then the others. So then I'm thinking are these the blacks I've been looking for or Is my mind playing tricks on my eyes trying to get a monkey off my back... So I figured I'd ask here...BLACKS ??
> View attachment 29536


Yeah man sure look like some blacks to me. Nice finds redfred.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kb thanks...Today I remembered what I said yesterday ( places I never found them before) as I'm going in to where I found them before...I'm looking at this hill that I have searched before and never found any..Yea lets go look... When I came down off the hill I had 60 tulip morels not big but there..When I got to where I wanted to search found a few then the blacks then left a lot of little ones because I decided I need to come back.. The place were I found the blacks is where I have found morels before for years but never them...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Kb thanks...Today I remembered what I said yesterday ( places I never found them before) as I'm going in to where I found them before...I'm looking at this hill that I have searched before and never found any..Yea lets go look... When I came down off the hill I had 60 tulip morels not big but there..When I got to where I wanted to search found a few then the blacks then left a lot of little ones because I decided I need to come back.. The place were I found the blacks is where I have found morels before for years but never them...
> View attachment 29548


I find that very interesting redfred. This weekend went to one of the later spots of my buddy’s. Always find a lot in there but have only found 2 blacks over a span of 6years. As soon as we got in there found prob 25–30 black ones all in one area. Just been a different year all around in my spots. Seem to be in a little different area than normal for whatever reason and timing is early and later than normal. Just when you think you got em figured out they can humble you. Why they call it hunting not finding. Best of luck hope you keep on finding em.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been hunting central MD for 20 years and have picked God knows how many morels in that time without ever finding a single black. I find tons of black morels from Frederick County West and also in Anne Arundel county. Never close to home though. Weird. I second what is being said about this being a weird year. Haven't picked a single mushroom in some of my best spots but I've been cleaning up in areas that have never produced before.


----------



## Chuck684 (Mar 29, 2020)

I thought things were mostly over, but I stumbled upon 3 right next to my house yesterday, pretty fresh looking.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I have not given up on any of my previous producers of the past. Except for my always early yellow spot I’ve not found them in others were I hope to yet..The slopes that i’ve found them on in the past have produced little but the tops have produced... Just another year to be befuddled by the morel..


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Kbshroom said:


> I went back with a first time mushroom hunter. Managed to pull 43 out of the spot I checked earlier today. Needless to say he was pretty happy. My friend kept 14 and here’s the ones I kept. Not bad imo for a 30 min walk. Back at it tmw morning in another spot with a buddy.
> View attachment 29122


Wow nice size ones !


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Questions for some of you seasoned folks. Iv just stared finding them this year fell like I’ve done well picked 150 or so. I’m not really finding them associated with dead trees though. Most im finding are just in areas with a mix of sweet gum poplars and sycamores no dead trees anywhere close by. Found one ridge on the east side point of it with a bunch of dead cherries that had them around them.
Is this typical? Done a lot of walking looking to find dead ash, poplars and Elms, but not finding them around them, just getting lucky and stumbling into them.
This is in pg co and the ash here might be to far gone been dead for 8+ years now for the eab


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

patapsco mike said:


> Want to find more morels? Train a dog to sniff them out! Been a great season so far in central MD.
> 
> View attachment 29394
> View attachment 29396


Wow was that all one days haul?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

redfred said:


> I don't know why I have trouble if I try to post more then one photo
> View attachment 29352


Holy Mackrel! That’s a haus, hauS. Haven’t been on in a little while, great to see all these pics. Been doing alright as well, nothing crazy like a few folks I see on here and FB groups picking several hundred every day...most of which aren’t bigger than my thumb. I’ve been having them with dinner just about every night over the last two weeks with a few dozen still in the fridge so no complaints here. Found a new spot yesterday in Howard Co, pulled 40 out in an hour or so. Will post some pics later. 

Anyone’s later spots starting to pop yet? Seeing any Northerly slopes producing?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

patapsco mike said:


> Want to find more morels? Train a dog to sniff them out! Been a great season so far in central MD.
> 
> View attachment 29394
> View attachment 29396


Great idea with the pup, is she sniffing out the majority of the ones you find or just getting you into the areas you need to be? Also, is that a single day’s haul? Saw your post about not finding blacks, I’m the same way. I can count on my fingers how many I’ve found since I started and I’d venture to say they were plain ol horseshoes! I have a feeling I’ve seen that pup strutting around the Patapsco at one point or another!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Wow was that all one days haul?


That pic with 4 bags is 50% of the harvest of two days (split with a friend). The dog is young and still being trained. She's finding them once we put her on a basic spot, but she's not to the point where she's finding new spots for us yet. Good nose but she is still young and easily distracted... Definitely has added to the total haul this year though. We think we're done and then she finds a spot 50' away with more. She's super fun to have in the woods. Found some freshly popped yellows this morning. Some of my best picking has happened the last week of April so I'm hoping that with the cool weather and rain in the forecast there is still more to come. A few of my very best spots still haven't produced anything.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Questions for some of you seasoned folks. Iv just stared finding them this year fell like I’ve done well picked 150 or so. I’m not really finding them associated with dead trees though. Most im finding are just in areas with a mix of sweet gum poplars and sycamores no dead trees anywhere close by. Found one ridge on the east side point of it with a bunch of dead cherries that had them around them.
> Is this typical? Done a lot of walking looking to find dead ash, poplars and Elms, but not finding them around them, just getting lucky and stumbling into them.
> This is in pg co and the ash here might be to far gone been dead for 8+ years now for the eab


If you are lucky enough to find a dead elm they will produce. Last year I had success around dead ash but not this year yet. Stick to the live poplars you may have better results... good luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Holy Mackrel! That’s a haus, hauS. Haven’t been on in a little while, great to see all these pics. Been doing alright as well, nothing crazy like a few folks I see on here and FB groups picking several hundred every day...most of which aren’t bigger than my thumb. I’ve been having them with dinner just about every night over the last two weeks with a few dozen still in the fridge so no complaints here. Found a new spot yesterday in Howard Co, pulled 40 out in an hour or so. Will post some pics later.
> 
> Anyone’s later spots starting to pop yet? Seeing any Northerly slopes producing?


Nothing in the one late spot I checked today.. I’m seeing almost everything on the tops of the hills and maybe starting to roll down a bit. In the past I’ve found oaks to stop morels cold but a few days ago and again today I found them around oaks...I found about 50 decent yellows today. No pictures because the last 2 days my camera is acting up. Time to get the 20 oz. repair tool out...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

patapsco mike said:


> That pic with 4 bags is 50% of the harvest of two days (split with a friend). The dog is young and still being trained. She's finding them once we put her on a basic spot, but she's not to the point where she's finding new spots for us yet. Good nose but she is still young and easily distracted... Definitely has added to the total haul this year though. We think we're done and then she finds a spot 50' away with more. She's super fun to have in the woods. Found some freshly popped yellows this morning. Some of my best picking has happened the last week of April so I'm hoping that with the cool weather and rain in the forecast there is still more to come. A few of my very best spots still haven't produced anything.


I’ve always thought that repetition was the key to dog training.. So are you saving (freezing) morels for future reinforcement????


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

redfred said:


> Nothing in the one late spot I checked today.. I’m seeing almost everything on the tops of the hills and maybe starting to roll down a bit. In the past I’ve found oaks to stop morels cold but a few days ago and again today I found them around oaks...I found about 50 decent yellows today. No pictures because the last 2 days my camera is acting up. Time to get the 20 oz. repair tool out...


redfred, last year when mine was acting up, that's what I did and it is still going. I did buy another camera for a backup though so that might have been part of it.lol


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Holy Mackrel! That’s a haus, hauS. Haven’t been on in a little while, great to see all these pics. Been doing alright as well, nothing crazy like a few folks I see on here and FB groups picking several hundred every day...most of which aren’t bigger than my thumb. I’ve been having them with dinner just about every night over the last two weeks with a few dozen still in the fridge so no complaints here. Found a new spot yesterday in Howard Co, pulled 40 out in an hour or so. Will post some pics later.
> 
> Anyone’s later spots starting to pop yet? Seeing any Northerly slopes producing?


Fowlkiller my late spot is starting to produce now. Found some black ones which are rare in that area. Up high around 1200’ and for some reason North slope produces before the South always been that way. The flat at the top also produces before everywhere else. Think this cool weather may slow them down but hopefully within the next week it warms up a little and some rain wouldn’t hurt either. We found about 100 between 4 of us but only a handful of good size ones. The pic I posted Sunday was from that area.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Nothing in the one late spot I checked today.. I’m seeing almost everything on the tops of the hills and maybe starting to roll down a bit. In the past I’ve found oaks to stop morels cold but a few days ago and again today I found them around oaks...I found about 50 decent yellows today. No pictures because the last 2 days my camera is acting up. Time to get the 20 oz. repair tool out...


Redfred I was always told avoid oaks at all costs. But I have heard of people saying they find them around them. The mysterious morel never stops surprising you.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Questions for some of you seasoned folks. Iv just stared finding them this year fell like I’ve done well picked 150 or so. I’m not really finding them associated with dead trees though. Most im finding are just in areas with a mix of sweet gum poplars and sycamores no dead trees anywhere close by. Found one ridge on the east side point of it with a bunch of dead cherries that had them around them.
> Is this typical? Done a lot of walking looking to find dead ash, poplars and Elms, but not finding them around them, just getting lucky and stumbling into them.
> This is in pg co and the ash here might be to far gone been dead for 8+ years now for the eab


You don’t need dead trees specifically. Stick to the right trees mostly poplar and sycamore in my experiences. If you find dead one definitely check it but live ones produce just as well. Especially large older growth areas but have found them around young trees where an area had previously been cleared and new trees are now. Just look as many places as possible and you will eventually find them. And 150 is a good haul wouldn’t complain about that myself!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

*So, I went on a Earth Day morel hike today. So many gifts! I found about 20 or so morels. I cant believe I actually would be in a position that I left some behind! I only took what I was going to eat because this year has been that prosperous. I also found a blue Jay feather, a fox skull, and totally random $30 just lying on the ground deep in the woods with no trail nearby! Score! This is so much fun. I'm a happy camper. *


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> View attachment 29918
> View attachment 29918
> *So, I went on a Earth Day morel hike today. So many gifts! I found about 20 or so morels. I cant believe I actually would be in a position that I left some behind! I only took what I was going to eat because this year has been that prosperous. I also found a blue Jay feather, a fox skull, and totally random $30 just lying on the ground deep in the woods with no trail nearby! Score! This is so much fun. I'm a happy camper. *


That is some day... I’ve seen people take a picture of a morel with a bill beside it to give it some scale... Someone must have found a big morel there and forgot all about the money... good for you...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

beagleboy said:


> redfred, last year when mine was acting up, that's what I did and it is still going. I did buy another camera for a backup though so that might have been part of it.lol


Believe it or not I was think about you and your camera today when mine was screwing up... I have another but it’s a little bigger and nothing I want to drag in the woods.. I think I’ll set them next to each other so the old one knows it can be replaced,then smack it.......... Congratulations on finding your blacks too....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> View attachment 29918
> View attachment 29918
> *So, I went on a Earth Day morel hike today. So many gifts! I found about 20 or so morels. I cant believe I actually would be in a position that I left some behind! I only took what I was going to eat because this year has been that prosperous. I also found a blue Jay feather, a fox skull, and totally random $30 just lying on the ground deep in the woods with no trail nearby! Score! This is so much fun. I'm a happy camper. *


Congrats on a great day! Those are some nice finds. Any day to walk in the woods but all that just tops it off. Still time hope your season continues to be a good one.


----------



## nCadeRegal (May 7, 2017)

Hey guys long time lurker here. I finally found a good spot in Maryland, only took me 3 years. Moved here from PA where I gave up my honey hole to a buddy that produced more than I could keep every year.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

nCadeRegal said:


> Hey guys long time lurker here. I finally found a good spot in Maryland, only took me 3 years. Moved here from PA where I gave up my honey hole to a buddy that produced more than I could keep every year.


That’s a good haul right there. That one cappie is huge in the first pic. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## Morel22342 (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you guys look in small random forests or in larger parks like Rock Creek or Little Bennet?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Morel22342 said:


> Do you guys look in small random forests or in larger parks like Rock Creek or Little Bennet?


I don’t want to speak for everyone but I think we all look were we think they might be .....Small large or indifferent.... best of luck.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Thoughts so far 
I have not seen a box turtle or snake this year.
My slopes have not produce so far this year (I’m starting to worry)
I’ve found some yellows but no showy orchids blooming.
My best spots have done little yet I found morels where I’ve never found them before..
How many times would you check the same spot looking for different results?


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

pollackeee said:


> View attachment 29918
> View attachment 29918
> *So, I went on a Earth Day morel hike today. So many gifts! I found about 20 or so morels. I cant believe I actually would be in a position that I left some behind! I only took what I was going to eat because this year has been that prosperous. I also found a blue Jay feather, a fox skull, and totally random $30 just lying on the ground deep in the woods with no trail nearby! Score! This is so much fun. I'm a happy camper. *


Pretty sure that's the skull of a raccoon.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Thoughts so far
> I have not seen a box turtle or snake this year.
> My slopes have not produce so far this year (I’m starting to worry)
> I’ve found some yellows but no showy orchids blooming.
> ...


Redfred few of my spots I’m about to give up on. Either only found a couple or had to look in weird areas to find them and not even close to the amount I usually find. Seems like they may be close to done in those areas. But all my north facing and late spots are starting now. Not looking good for those areas. Idk when to give up(sometimes good sometimes bad lol) hard to do in an area that you know normally produces. I think the weather may have a lot to do with things this year but who knows just a guess. Also no snakes or turtles for me either. Still have a bit of time to hope for better results.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Guess I spoke to soon. Found this guy on a short walk this morning.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> View attachment 30176
> Nom Nom Nom


Looks delicious making me hungry!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Today was the best day of picking since 2009. Pictures are 6.5 lbs of yellows and greys and a couple half-free morels. Picked in poplar woods along west and south facing hillsides. Woods have been very kind to me this year. We didn't even finish picking this spot- our bags got too full! Going back tomorrow for the rest. This is 2/3 of the haul- our friend took the other 3 or so lbs. Left maybe 10% in the woods- too old. Fresh popped ones were all over too though. Get out there people!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

patapsco mike said:


> Today was the best day of picking since 2009. Pictures are 6.5 lbs of yellows and greys and a couple half-free morels. Picked in poplar woods along west and south facing hillsides. Woods have been very kind to me this year. We didn't even finish picking this spot- our bags got too full! Going back tomorrow for the rest. This is 2/3 of the haul- our friend took the other 3 or so lbs. Left maybe 10% in the woods- too old. Fresh popped ones were all over too though. Get out there people!
> 
> View attachment 30470
> View attachment 30472


Way to go!!


patapsco mike said:


> Today was the best day of picking since 2009. Pictures are 6.5 lbs of yellows and greys and a couple half-free morels. Picked in poplar woods along west and south facing hillsides. Woods have been very kind to me this year. We didn't even finish picking this spot- our bags got too full! Going back tomorrow for the rest. This is 2/3 of the haul- our friend took the other 3 or so lbs. Left maybe 10% in the woods- too old. Fresh popped ones were all over too though. Get out there people!
> 
> View attachment 30470
> View attachment 30472


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Morels bathing. Went out today and picked up 40. Most were looking kinda bad, yellowing and browning. Also, word is out because I came across several other fellow morel hunters during my foray. I need to find a new place.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Morels bathing. Went out today and picked up 40. Most were looking kinda bad, yellowing and browning. Also, word is out because I came across several other fellow morel hunters during my foray. I need to find a new place.
> View attachment 30492


 Seems like your doing ok to me ..I'm always looking for new spots and you can do that anytime of year....good luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I did go out yesterday and found a few and got the camera working too..


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Anyone hunting in the light rain today?


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

localplumber said:


> Anyone hunting in the light rain today?


I thought about it...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Morels bathing. Went out today and picked up 40. Most were looking kinda bad, yellowing and browning. Also, word is out because I came across several other fellow morel hunters during my foray. I need to find a new place.
> View attachment 30492


I would stick to that spot. And maybe try to find some new spots when you have time. In my opinion any day I find 40 is a good one! Good portion of my spots have other hunters doesn’t mean you won’t find them just means you’re in a good area. I find lots others walk by. Congrats on your finds keep at it sure there will be more to come!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I did go out yesterday and found a few and got the camera working too..
> View attachment 30556
> View attachment 30558
> View attachment 30558
> ...


Looks like more than a few lol! Also nice pics redfred always enjoy seeing them. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

patapsco mike said:


> Today was the best day of picking since 2009. Pictures are 6.5 lbs of yellows and greys and a couple half-free morels. Picked in poplar woods along west and south facing hillsides. Woods have been very kind to me this year. We didn't even finish picking this spot- our bags got too full! Going back tomorrow for the rest. This is 2/3 of the haul- our friend took the other 3 or so lbs. Left maybe 10% in the woods- too old. Fresh popped ones were all over too though. Get out there people!
> 
> View attachment 30470
> View attachment 30472


Now that’s a pile patapsco mike. Heck of a day right there! Kind we all hope for every time out. Congrats


----------



## Morel22342 (Mar 31, 2020)

patapsco mike said:


> Today was the best day of picking since 2009. Pictures are 6.5 lbs of yellows and greys and a couple half-free morels. Picked in poplar woods along west and south facing hillsides. Woods have been very kind to me this year. We didn't even finish picking this spot- our bags got too full! Going back tomorrow for the rest. This is 2/3 of the haul- our friend took the other 3 or so lbs. Left maybe 10% in the woods- too old. Fresh popped ones were all over too though. Get out there people!
> 
> View attachment 30470
> View attachment 30472


thats really impressive, mind i ask was this northern maryland? Im trying to see if they are done in central/southern MD


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Morel22342 said:


> thats really impressive, mind i ask was this northern maryland? Im trying to see if they are done in central/southern MD


Central. I was finding fresh ones yesterday, but if it stays too wet they will rot quickly. Some of my spots will be unhuntable soon anyway because of vegetation in the understory getting too tall. Even if they come up I'll never see them. Myself, I'm done picking for the year. I'm tired of all the processing.

Sorry, I just had to say that  Only get so many opportunities!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> I would stick to that spot. And maybe try to find some new spots when you have time. In my opinion any day I find 40 is a good one! Good portion of my spots have other hunters doesn’t mean you won’t find them just means you’re in a good area. I find lots others walk by. Congrats on your finds keep at it sure there will be more to come!


Thank you!


----------



## SchroomFan (Apr 26, 2020)

Today was my first hunt ever. I enjoyed getting out in the woods and found two!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

SchroomFan said:


> Today was my first hunt ever. I enjoyed getting out in the woods and found two!
> View attachment 30710


That’s awesome. What a great way to start out. Congrats on your finds and good luck in the future!


----------



## SchroomFan (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks! Guess I started a bit late but I had fun and looking forward to hunting for others this year.


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Since I went out on the 17th, I knew my area wasn't quite ready until this week. I really need to find some more spots! my spot is in a bit of a hard area: high elevation, steep slopes, and is north facing. However, I'm really worried about trespassing so I try to stick to public land haha. Might try MBNP in Frederick at some point. It's been really cool in the mountains, frost last week and just now starting to see leaves on the trees. I went out on Friday the 25th and found lots of fresh morel sprouts, then came back yesterday to pick some. I found maybe a pound of 1-3'' morels, so not as good as last year, but I know going back this or next week there will be lots more. Here are some pictures from Friday!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Took my kids out for their first hunt this season. They did very well!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

My first big one!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Took my kids out for their first hunt this season. They did very well!
> View attachment 30828


Teach them well.... nice arrangement of morels too.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> Teach them well.... nice arrangement of morels too.


Thanks Redfred. This morel season has kept me grateful and happy when I'm overwhelmed with everything going on.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Pollackee looks like your having a good season. And it’s all but having fun and sharing with others. Taking your kids out is a great way to spend time with your family. Being successful just makes it that much better. Nice pics!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> Since I went out on the 17th, I knew my area wasn't quite ready until this week. I really need to find some more spots! my spot is in a bit of a hard area: high elevation, steep slopes, and is north facing. However, I'm really worried about trespassing so I try to stick to public land haha. Might try MBNP in Frederick at some point. It's been really cool in the mountains, frost last week and just now starting to see leaves on the trees. I went out on Friday the 25th and found lots of fresh morel sprouts, then came back yesterday to pick some. I found maybe a pound of 1-3'' morels, so not as good as last year, but I know going back this or next week there will be lots more. Here are some pictures from Friday!


Very nice Gerbilrancher looks like they are starting to pop in your area. Good luck in your future hunts!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found this just curious if anyone else has seen anything like this? First for me. Has 2 separate stems that join to one cap. Just thought it was interesting. So did my cat lol


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Found this just curious if anyone else has seen anything like this? First for me. Has 2 separate stems that join to one cap. Just thought it was interesting. So did my cat lol
> View attachment 31064
> View attachment 31066


I have seen this before but not as often double heads.. Did you notice it before you cut it??


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

So far this year most of what I've found is mostly bug free.. A turtle a toad and morels good day...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I have seen this before but not as often double heads.. Did you notice it before you cut it??


redfred I honestly didn’t know thought it just had a slit in the stem but thought the base was just one stem. But then after I cut it noticed it was two different stems that grew together. Guess it’s possible that underneath the ground was still one stem but everything above ground was two separate stems.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> So far this year most of what I've found is mostly bug free.. A turtle a toad and morels good day...
> View attachment 31174
> View attachment 31180
> View attachment 31182


Looks like a great day to me redfred!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> redfred I honestly didn’t know thought it just had a slit in the stem but thought the base was just one stem. But then after I cut it noticed it was two different stems that grew together. Guess it’s possible that underneath the ground was still one stem but everything above ground was two separate stems.


 I cut most of my morels with pruners and I cut one like that and did not notice the double stem thought I was going crazy...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I cut most of my morels with pruners and I cut one like that and did not notice the double stem thought I was going crazy...


I bet you did


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

They are still out there. I found some showy orchids blooming and rain coming so it may be good for some big yellows soon.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> They are still out there. I found some showy orchids blooming and rain coming so it may be good for some big yellows soon.
> View attachment 31320
> View attachment 31324


You’re on a roll. I’m hoping you’re right about some big yellows. Late spot I go to is starting to produce well just not many big ones. Been leaving a lot to grow but most don’t seem to be doing a whole lot. Hopefully don’t get too much rain and drown the ones that are up. Always interesting hunting the morels.


----------



## Carrie Riggs (Apr 23, 2020)

Is anyone still finding any on the eastern shore of maryland? My husband found one light colored one last week but afraid we missed it this year.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Carrie Riggs said:


> Is anyone still finding any on the eastern shore of maryland? My husband found one light colored one last week but afraid we missed it this year.


I think the weather has been right for morels to last awhile. So it should be worth looking this weekend.. good luck.


----------



## Carrie Riggs (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Well been one of my best years by far. Decided to check a spot that I been saying that I was going to for a couple years. Man am I glad I did. Was a bit late a bunch weren’t any good and a few I picked ended up not being worth eating but no complaints here. Prob 8lbs or so picked in less than an hour. All were in 3 patches same general area. Most I have ever found in one spot. Been blessed this year so a good portion are getting donated to friends.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Well been one of my best years by far. Decided to check a spot that I been saying that I was going to for a couple years. Man am I glad I did. Was a bit late a bunch weren’t any good and a few I picked ended up not being worth eating but no complaints here. Prob 8lbs or so picked in less than an hour. All were in 3 patches same general area. Most I have ever found in one spot. Been blessed this year so a good portion are getting donated to friends.
> View attachment 31956


No doubt that’s a great day.... So are you wondering what was there the last couple of years?? I would bet that this spot will be visited more frequently now. So nice of you to donate too. I get a big kick giving morels to people especially ones who have never tried one.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> No doubt that’s a great day.... So are you wondering what was there the last couple of years?? I would bet that this spot will be visited more frequently now. So nice of you to donate too. I get a big kick giving morels to people especially ones who have never tried one.


Yeah you bet I will visit a couple more times next year. Good feeling when an area you think would produce does. Almost more rewarding finding them than eating them to me.....Almost lol. And yeah I enjoy giving them to first timers and people that just can’t get out for whatever reason. Tried dehydrating some and freezing some nice ones earlier. Never have enough to do that. See how it works out.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Yeah you bet I will visit a couple more times next year. Good feeling when an area you think would produce does. Almost more rewarding finding them than eating them to me.....Almost lol. And yeah I enjoy giving them to first timers and people that just can’t get out for whatever reason. Tried dehydrating some and freezing some nice ones earlier. Never have enough to do that. See how it works out.


Hell a day, and a hell of a way to close it out! I agree with you completely about finding them in new spots, all about the chase. Where were you seeing most of yours yesterday, northerly facing?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

They are still out there. Maybe check your cooler spot but this was a record day for me and I did not get to all I want to check...I found a bunch around maples today so many I was crawling around cutting them.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Today was gorgeous. I got out early and it was a good thing. They are still popping! Bigger yellows now.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Hell a day, and a hell of a way to close it out! I agree with you completely about finding them in new spots, all about the chase. Where were you seeing most of yours yesterday, northerly facing?


Fowlkiller found all those in an open creek bottom flat. Around some sycamores. Went out again today to my buddies late spot mostly all north facing between 3 of us found a couple gallons or maybe a few more. A lot we had left from last week didn’t grow or were drowned by the rain. Weather has been to up and down recently. I agree with redfred all were in cooler thick areas out of the sun.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> They are still out there. Maybe check your cooler spot but this was a record day for me and I did not get to all I want to check...I found a bunch around maples today so many I was crawling around cutting them.
> View attachment 32176
> View attachment 32178


Really nice haul right there redfred! Congrats sounds like you earned them.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Today was gorgeous. I got out early and it was a good thing. They are still popping! Bigger yellows now.
> View attachment 32254


Awesome pollackeee! Those look some really nice fresh ones. Great day to be out and about for sure.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Today was gorgeous. I got out early and it was a good thing. They are still popping! Bigger yellows now.
> View attachment 32254


Are you still hunting the same spot?? If so hold on to that one..


----------



## nCadeRegal (May 7, 2017)

Found a couple yellows yesterday.... literally in my back yard. I was yelling for the old lady so loud the neighbors said they heard me. I get so excited when I find em


----------



## shroomorel (May 3, 2020)

I have been finding the smaller ones for about 2 weeks now.
Yesterday, I found these monsters! I am so thrilled!


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Found these big yellows yesterday. Been a mixed bag for me this year. Hoping for a last gasp this week!


----------



## Shroomie Chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry for the sideways image, but can't seem to figure out how to rotate it.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

shroomorel said:


> I have been finding the smaller ones for about 2 weeks now.
> Yesterday, I found these monsters! I am so thrilled!
> View attachment 32436


Holy cow monsters is right those are some giants! Congrats


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Shroomie Chaser said:


> Found these big yellows yesterday. Been a mixed bag for me this year. Hoping for a last gasp this week!


Those look like some nice ones right there! Good luck weathers been good hope you get a bunch more this week.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> Are you still hunting the same spot?? If so hold on to that one..


I have only gone to the same park this year, over and over again. I listen to you guys and check the slopes and such you recommend. Listening pays off. I think my eyes are finally adjusted to seeing them. Years past I didn't really have the "eye". I also have my mantra I say to myself "look under your nose" and damned if I'm not crouched down surveying and there's one right under my nose.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

shroomorel said:


> I have been finding the smaller ones for about 2 weeks now.
> Yesterday, I found these monsters! I am so thrilled!
> View attachment 32436


Wowee! Fantastic finds!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> I have only gone to the same park this year, over and over again. I listen to you guys and check the slopes and such you recommend. Listening pays off. I think my eyes are finally adjusted to seeing them. Years past I didn't really have the "eye". I also have my mantra I say to myself "look under your nose" and damned if I'm not crouched down surveying and there's one right under my nose.


Every Spring before morel season I look at pictures of morels to burn that image into my brain. I think it helps. If I see one I just keep on scanning for more before I ever move towards it. I took a old friend morel hunting for his first time this year. I would find some point them out make him turn his head and find them again. Training.... I will stay close keep an eye on him and let's go. Before the day is over and except for the one time I said "hey don't move there is one 2" from your right foot" he caught on and was finding his own... I don't know if people are naturally better at spotting things or if it's learned. I do know no matter how many I find I still get surprised by the one I don't see that is only inches away from the one I did. I know you took the the kids morel hunting if they have skill for finding Waldo will that help with morels??????? Best of luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

They are still out there... The same thing as Saturday I got to an open area out of tree influence and they were all under the bushes and bramble. The ones in the sun were a little beat up but most were good.. I did not really count but it had to be more then 100 in there. The 2 photos may give you and idea what it looked like.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> They are still out there... The same thing as Saturday I got to an open area out of tree influence and they were all under the bushes and bramble. The ones in the sun were a little beat up but most were good.. I did not really count but it had to be more then 100 in there. The 2 photos may give you and idea what it looked like.
> View attachment 32862
> View attachment 32864
> View attachment 32866


Redfred that looks similar to my late spot. You didn’t move in on me did you? Hehe. And I agree they are still out there I actually found some at another new spot myself on Sunday afternoon yet again a creekbottom with sycamores most were in the open. Came up with 3.5lbs. Not nearly as many as that haul though. Congrats to ya hope you keep on finding em!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Redfred that looks similar to my late spot. You didn’t move in on me did you? Hehe. And I agree they are still out there I actually found some at another new spot myself on Sunday afternoon yet again a creekbottom with sycamores most were in the open. Came up with 3.5lbs. Not nearly as many as that haul though. Congrats to ya hope you keep on finding em!
> View attachment 32870


 I guess you have not found the GPS tracker on your truck yet ...good for me... I wish I had more time to search I know they are out there and time is short...I was running out of time today trying to get out of the woods and still finding...I got angry for about a second then remembered all the time in different years spent looking and seeing nothing... Problems I like to have.......


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I guess you have not found the GPS tracker on your truck yet ...good for me... I wish I had more time to search I know they are out there and time is short...I was running out of time today trying to get out of the woods and still finding...I got angry for about a second then remembered all the time in different years spent looking and seeing nothing... Problems I like to have.......


Hahahaha! Yeah I hear you definitely a good problem to have. Gotta enjoy it while you can definitely doesn’t always work out that way well......normally doesn’t lol. Seems to have been a good year from all that I have seen. Just good to be able to get out and hunt them. Finding a bunch just a plus!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Hahahaha! Yeah I hear you definitely a good problem to have. Gotta enjoy it while you can definitely doesn’t always work out that way well......normally doesn’t lol. Seems to have been a good year from all that I have seen. Just good to be able to get out and hunt them. Finding a bunch just a plus!


It has been a good year....We can recap later ...It's just a big kid Easter egg hunt and I would not trade any amount of morels someone would give me to stay out of the woods for the chance to go find just one.... We may be of like mind.... BEST OF LUCK TO ALL


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Redfred, I definitely feel like it is a big kid Easter Egg hunt. That thought crossed my mind last time I was out. Always a thrill. I have a food dehydrator I had never used (I've owned it for over 14 years!!) and I tried it out with my last batch of 50 or so. What are your thoughts on dehydrated morels and then reconstituted? Thanks


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Redfred, I definitely feel like it is a big kid Easter Egg hunt. That thought crossed my mind last time I was out. Always a thrill. I have a food dehydrator I had never used (I've owned it for over 14 years!!) and I tried it out with my last batch of 50 or so. What are your thoughts on dehydrated morels and then reconstituted? Thanks


Well I’m glad you blew the dust off the dehydrator. When I find enough that’s what I do with mine.This is the first year I’ve breaded and frozen some will see how that works. Some hot water and a little time they come back pretty well. I will also take dried morels and grind them in a coffee grinder and sprinkle on a steak or burger before grilling or add it to soup. Get creative.... good luck


----------



## Carolyn (May 8, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Well been one of my best years by far. Decided to check a spot that I been saying that I was going to for a couple years. Man am I glad I did. Was a bit late a bunch weren’t any good and a few I picked ended up not being worth eating but no complaints here. Prob 8lbs or so picked in less than an hour. All were in 3 patches same general area. Most I have ever found in one spot. Been blessed this year so a good portion are getting donated to friends.
> View attachment 31956


What general part of MD are you in? (I am not asking for specific locations!!) In the Baltimore area, we are done. Wondering if other parts of MD are still finding them.


----------



## shroomorel (May 3, 2020)

Still out there near Frederick! But I think almost done.
But I thought that 2 weeks ago!


----------



## atrain (Apr 9, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> What general part of MD are you in? (I am not asking for specific locations!!) In the Baltimore area, we are done. Wondering if other parts of MD are still finding them.


I don't know, I went out today.late, in the rain and found 3 really fresh blonds in N Baltimore Co. The rest of this week looks great.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Where have you guys (gals)been hiding??? We are for sure on the down hill but they are still out there.... The cool temps. Will help keep them fresh and I think we all have at least one good look left in us. Lets go get them... What else are you going to do.... good luck...


----------



## Morel guy (Apr 30, 2020)

First time hunting! Corona adventure with the kids. Putting some hours, but kid hours. We found one! The excitement on my son and my face was awesome! Thanks for the tips


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Carolyn said:


> What general part of MD are you in? (I am not asking for specific locations!!) In the Baltimore area, we are done. Wondering if other parts of MD are still finding them.


I’m in Frederick and Washington Co areas. Still finding some definitely in the later side but just have to keep on looking. Been checking different areas once the others dry up. Seems to be working out for me so far. Good luck to all!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Morel guy said:


> View attachment 33142
> First time hunting! Corona adventure with the kids. Putting some hours, but kid hours. We found one! The excitement on my son and my face was awesome! Thanks for the tips


Great pic of a beautiful more for sure. No better way to spend time with kids. That’s awesome!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Well I’m glad you blew the dust off the dehydrator. When I find enough that’s what I do with mine.This is the first year I’ve breaded and frozen some will see how that works. Some hot water and a little time they come back pretty well. I will also take dried morels and grind them in a coffee grinder and sprinkle on a steak or burger before grilling or add it to soup. Get creative.... good luck


Some good ideas there redfred. I dehydrated some and froze some myself. More of an experiment than anything for me. See what happens lol.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Morel guy said:


> View attachment 33142
> First time hunting! Corona adventure with the kids. Putting some hours, but kid hours. We found one! The excitement on my son and my face was awesome! Thanks for the tips


 That is a nice shroom..... It's a shame what Corona has done but I hope after this you and yours will have a new family adventure for years to come... AND IT'S FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

nCadeRegal said:


> Hey guys long time lurker here. I finally found a good spot in Maryland, only took me 3 years. Moved here from PA where I gave up my honey hole to a buddy that produced more than I could keep every year.



Wow good find how long was that big one ?


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Went out yesterday in MoCo hoping maybe to find a few last ones. This was a new spot I had not walked before but figured there was some there as lots of poplars and sycamores. Thought it was over with as only found 2 if a couple hours. On the way out I spotted one from the truck. Ended up finding a bunch of really big ones there. By far my best ones most were on their last leg and lots of rotten ones. They were on a hill top along a bench that was wet. Wish I would have found these last week. 
Anybody recommend a good mesh bag to use that’s packable ? Now that I’m getting into it and finding some I shouldn’t use a plastic bag probably anymore lol.

Wanted to thank everybody for the help Iv learned a lot my first year and you all deff shortened the learning curve.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Went out yesterday in MoCo hoping maybe to find a few last ones. This was a new spot I had not walked before but figured there was some there as lots of poplars and sycamores. Thought it was over with as only found 2 if a couple hours. On the way out I spotted one from the truck. Ended up finding a bunch of really big ones there. By far my best ones most were on their last leg and lots of rotten ones. They were on a hill top along a bench that was wet. Wish I would have found these last week.
> Anybody recommend a good mesh bag to use that’s packable ? Now that I’m getting into it and finding some I shouldn’t use a plastic bag probably anymore lol.
> 
> Wanted to thank everybody for the help Iv learned a lot my first year and you all deff shortened the learning curve.


 You can get a mesh laundry bag 16" x 18" from Walmart for less then 2$ ... I carry 3 bags with me rolled up in my pocket. To me that's plenty big if you fill one too full they start to crush the morels.. Baskets are nice and probable better for the morels but that's one hand not free... I had to used 3 bags twice this year that's a lot of fun.... Best of luck....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't had a chance since Friday to get in the woods. I did find a few most had been up awhile but some looked real fresh. I hope to get out for one more look..


----------



## LindsMini (Apr 3, 2020)

I wondered if there were still some out here in MoCo. Guess I am not checking the right spots. Most I've found this year have been on the VA side of the river. 




Hesseltine32 said:


> Went out yesterday in MoCo hoping maybe to find a few last ones. This was a new spot I had not walked before but figured there was some there as lots of poplars and sycamores. Thought it was over with as only found 2 if a couple hours. On the way out I spotted one from the truck. Ended up finding a bunch of really big ones there. By far my best ones most were on their last leg and lots of rotten ones. They were on a hill top along a bench that was wet. Wish I would have found these last week.
> Anybody recommend a good mesh bag to use that’s packable ? Now that I’m getting into it and finding some I shouldn’t use a plastic bag probably anymore lol.
> 
> Wanted to thank everybody for the help Iv learned a lot my first year and you all deff shortened the learning curve.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

LindsMini said:


> I wondered if there were still some out here in MoCo. Guess I am not checking the right spots. Most I've found this year have been on the VA side of the river.


This was in the NE part of the county. Last year I found some in va while turkey hunting but no luck there this year.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

redfred said:


> You can get a mesh laundry bag 16" x 18" from Walmart for less then 2$ ... I carry 3 bags with me rolled up in my pocket. To me that's plenty big if you fill one too full they start to crush the morels.. Baskets are nice and probable better for the morels but that's one hand not free... I had to used 3 bags twice this year that's a lot of fun.... Best of luck....


thanks ordered a couple off amazon


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

A quick walk this afternoon and mostly sad sights..I was trying in an area that had a lot of shade and did see 3 that were pretty fresh most were well past time....If you are more north or west you may still find some but as much as I hate to say this it may be time for me to start thinking summer mushrooms... This may be a morel board but some on here hunt others so guys and gals stick around,,Nothing like a day in the woods..........


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

redfred said:


> A quick walk this afternoon and mostly sad sights..I was trying in an area that had a lot of shade and did see 3 that were pretty fresh most were well past time....If you are more north or west you may still find some but as much as I hate to say this it may be time for me to start thinking summer mushrooms... This may be a morel board but some on here hunt others so guys and gals stick around,,Nothing like a day in the woods..........
> View attachment 33786
> View attachment 33788
> View attachment 33790


 at least you found a few 
I need to broaden my shroom hunting. I’d like to pick some chicken of the woods this year to try. I hear great things


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hesseltine32 said:


> at least you found a few
> I need to broaden my shroom hunting. I’d like to pick some chicken of the woods this year to try. I hear great things


They taste like chicken!!!! Well not really but the texture will make you think chicken ..I’m sure it’s late to say this but I keep my eye out for good chicken spots while morel hunting... To find chickens look for Oak trees...Dead Oak for the most part standing or laying down and sometimes on some that look heathy.. You can sometimes see last years chickens on a old log that may comeback this year. The good news about summer mushrooms is they are much easier to spot then morels. Well mostly.... A little research and you will be ready... good luck...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> A quick walk this afternoon and mostly sad sights..I was trying in an area that had a lot of shade and did see 3 that were pretty fresh most were well past time....If you are more north or west you may still find some but as much as I hate to say this it may be time for me to start thinking summer mushrooms... This may be a morel board but some on here hunt others so guys and gals stick around,,Nothing like a day in the woods..........
> View attachment 33786
> View attachment 33788
> View attachment 33790


Went for a short walk this afternoon on my way home from work. Found 2 fresh ones. Looks to be about done in my spots. Was a great season for me no complaints here. Good luck to all still on the hunt!


----------



## LindsMini (Apr 3, 2020)

Hesseltine32 said:


> at least you found a few
> I need to broaden my shroom hunting. I’d like to pick some chicken of the woods this year to try. I hear great things


SO good. bread them and pan fry like chicken fingers


----------



## Jason beaucage (May 24, 2020)

redfred said:


> They are still out there... The same thing as Saturday I got to an open area out of tree influence and they were all under the bushes and bramble. The ones in the sun were a little beat up but most were good.. I did not really count but it had to be more then 100 in there. The 2 photos may give you and idea what it looked like.
> View attachment 32862
> View attachment 32864
> View attachment 32866





redfred said:


> They are still out there... The same thing as Saturday I got to an open area out of tree influence and they were all under the bushes and bramble. The ones in the sun were a little beat up but most were good.. I did not really count but it had to be more then 100 in there. The 2 photos may give you and idea what it looked like.
> View attachment 32862
> View attachment 32864
> View attachment 32866





redfred said:


> I haven't had a chance since Friday to get in the woods. I did find a few most had been up awhile but some looked real fresh. I hope to get out for one more look..
> View attachment 33614
> View attachment 33616
> View attachment 33618



Hi I am new to forum(today) haha. This is my first year morel hunting and I have found a handful of small and 3-4 huge suckers!

it is late season, and I spent 7 hours hiked 6-7 miles and couldn’t find anything yesterday. I was in south facing gullies like I was early season, 300-750’ altitude. And I am concentrating on dense poplar groves.

where SHOULD I be looking for them right now if I wanted a chance to find another batch before I move on to fishing? 

some of the hardest hiking and longest distances I’ve ever done is trying to find these suckers. Always so random!! Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Jason beaucage said:


> Hi I am new to forum(today) haha. This is my first year morel hunting and I have found a handful of small and 3-4 huge suckers!
> 
> it is late season, and I spent 7 hours hiked 6-7 miles and couldn’t find anything yesterday. I was in south facing gullies like I was early season, 300-750’ altitude. And I am concentrating on dense poplar groves.
> 
> ...


It hurts me to tell you this but it maybe time for the fishing rod.. The coolest place you could look in Maryland right now has probably already come and gone.. You would need to head north like New York State to find some now but you can at anytime of year look for spots for next year... good luck....


----------

